# Don't understand letter



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

We got an letter (a copy) of what the fertility woman has emailed the doctors we are with and basically I knew they confirmed I'm ovulating, but when comes to other half she's wrote that his semen is slightly abonormal, the density is only 9.3 when the should expect atleast 15ml, the motility is only 28% when they would like atleast 33% the total motile count is 26.9 and 7.55 million respectively they said they'd expect the total count to be atleast 40miliion In an healthy sample, is this bad? Coz we were told if they came back the same and if his other results came back same we would need to go str8 Ivf, isit coz of they results or coz we've been trying 4years? Xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello
It might be worth  posting your other half's results on the Men's Room/Male Factors board to see what people there think.  I'm not sure about what makes a result bad but I do know that it is worth trying diet/lifestyle changes and supplements to try to improve it.  Perhaps you could also make an appointment with your GP to ask them to explain why the fertility specialist is recommending IVF (or try phoning the specialist or her secretary to see if she will explain things to you direct either in an appointment at the clinic or over the phone).
Good luck

Ellie


----------

